# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Ingrown Chest hair help!

## tryingtogain

I am 22 and I have a hairy chest. I cant stand it being hairy. When I shave with a razor ( mach 3 turbo) my chest gets very irritated and I get tons of ingrown hairs. I tried shaving with an electric razor a remington rotary shaver and I get a little less irritation but still alot of ingrown hairs. It looks bad almsot every hair pore gets red and I get ingrown hairs everywere. I try exfoliating in shower but my hair growns back so fast it does not help.

How can I stop this ingrown hair problem and removing the chest hair? I have been battling this problem for years and really need a solution.

PS: I also have cystic chest acne and I went to the dermintologist and taking monocycline. It is helping but not with the shaving and ingrown hairs.

----------


## Peducho0113

If it bothers you that much maybe you should try laser hair removal.

----------


## DSM4Life

Trim the hair short but not too short. Use like a 2 or 3 blade on a trimmer.

----------


## StoneGRMI

wax it

----------


## ottomaddox

Try this, I found it somewhere.

Well I know with all the body hair removing we do that we all struggle with ingrown hairs from time to time. And most of us end up buying products like tendskin etc that cost almost $20-$35 a bottle and don't last that long. Well I recently came across a recipe for how to create your own Tendskin solution and it works wonderful (infact better than the product itself). I have struggled with ingrowns for a while, but after putting this stuff on my ingrown hairs or just after shaving waxing etc..... it seems to do the trick. Here is the recipe:


In case anyone hasn't been told yet, TendSkin is ASPIRIN. Main Ingredient=Acetylsalicyli c Acid=Plain old Aspirin. Paying $35 for aspirin water is silly.



1) Crush 18 tablets of uncoated aspirin 
2) Dissolve these in 5.5 oz of 70% rubbing alcohol 
3) Crush 8 tablets of uncoated aspirin 
4) Dissolve these in 2.5 oz of witch hazel 
5) Combine the rubbing alcohol and witch hazel solutions. Some settling of aspirin may occur, just shake it well before you use it.
-LMO-

----------


## tryingtogain

Thanks otomax ill try that

----------


## Tatudlifter

WAX BRO! The only way or use dipilitory cream but wax is the best!

----------


## 1down5up

You should try waxing like others said.

----------


## Lemonada8

i used veet one time... worked like a charm...

----------


## chi

> Try this, I found it somewhere.
> 
> Well I know with all the body hair removing we do that we all struggle with ingrown hairs from time to time. And most of us end up buying products like tendskin etc that cost almost $20-$35 a bottle and don't last that long. Well I recently came across a recipe for how to create your own Tendskin solution and it works wonderful (infact better than the product itself). I have struggled with ingrowns for a while, but after putting this stuff on my ingrown hairs or just after shaving waxing etc..... it seems to do the trick. Here is the recipe:
> 
> 
> In case anyone hasn't been told yet, TendSkin is ASPIRIN. Main Ingredient=Acetylsalicyli c Acid=Plain old Aspirin. Paying $35 for aspirin water is silly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lean me out came up with this? This is excellent tendskin is an arm and a leg!!!! LMO for prez

----------


## KeyMastur

are you intent on shaving and having it smooth or will a short short trim be sufficient ?

----------


## BgMc31

Curious to know what your nationality is. The reason I ask is some elasticities have very course and/or curly hair and ingrown hairs are definitely a problem. I'm black and as many know, most of us have a huge problem with ingrown hairs that is why a number of us don't shave close shave at all. I have a very hairy chest (as well as everything else), for my body, I don't use a razor, like DSM said, use clippers on a very low setting but not very low. Otherwise I've found that depilatories work well (unless you suffer from sensitive skin as well). Good luck.

----------


## Tigershark

> i used veet one time... worked like a charm...


Exactly what I do.

----------


## chi

what is veet?

----------


## BrutalRooster

> what is veet?


It's a brand-name depilatory (cream hair remover). It's smelly and burns like hell if you have sensitive skin...and can leave a rash that's barely better than what ever hairy mess you started with!

----------


## chi

> It's a brand-name depilatory (cream hair remover). It's smelly and burns like hell if you have sensitive skin...and can leave a rash that's barely better than what ever hairy mess you started with!


roost glad you told me because i was going to buy some to try and i do have sensitive skin to boot!!!! :1hifu:

----------


## BrutalRooster

> roost glad you told me because i was going to buy some to try and i do have sensitive skin to boot!!!!


As a female I can only give you the female perspective...but, myself and all my friends avoid that stuff like the plague. Chicks dig hair anyways....makes ya look manly and rugged. :P

----------

